# uk military looking for work in uae



## dreaming2884 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. My husband is currently serving and is looking for work in uae. We are wondering if anyone knows of companies hiring at the minute. He in the parachute regiment looking to get early release if needs be. We are looking to relocate the whole family ie myself and kids, so a job accomadating this would be preferred. Hoping someone may have some contacts. Any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tough one to be honest, my husband is in the military in the UAE and they're pretty much getting rid of all the expats at the moment, so he and all his colleagues are looking for alternatives as well. It's very difficult to get contacts here and any positions are well over subscribed from people all over the world, plus positions tend to be spread by word of mouth and guys get hired because they already know people within organisations - people tend to get hired based on recommendations from others they've worked with, it's very tight nit.

The only thing I could think of parachute wise, is maybe a civi job with something like SkyDive Dubai, but not sure if they're hiring just now and don't expect the salaries to be brilliant either.

There are a few training schools, but they don't appear to be hiring right now and also seem to be laying people off.

Sad to say nut there actually seems to be more opportunities places like Bahrain or Qatar than the UAE just now. Sorry it's not very positive, but that's the reality of the situation at the moment.

If your husband has experience and a skill set like many of the guys I know, he'd be better off looking for a civi job doing risk management, security etc etc even perhaps maybe looking at the airlines to see if they have any safety trainer positions, something like that.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unless your husband has been involved in parachuting other than standard military, I wouldn't bother with SkyDive Dubai. They pretty much concentrate on freefall and tandem, not much static line stuff.

As Chocoholic said, the UK military expats are getting thin on the ground. A few of my friends didn't get new contracts and have since left, a couple were taken on by GHQ, but again, few and far between


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Unless your husband has been involved in parachuting other than standard military, I wouldn't bother with SkyDive Dubai. They pretty much concentrate on freefall and tandem, not much static line stuff.
> 
> As Chocoholic said, the UK military expats are getting thin on the ground. A few of my friends didn't get new contracts and have since left, a couple were taken on by GHQ, but again, few and far between


Yeah GHQ are being very selective with who they keep on at the moment. Sadly they seem to be going for a clean sweep. Seems to be the Americans, Brits are the first out the door. Basically they brought all these guys over to do the training and now the trainer jobs are being taken over by the guys they originally trained - does that make sense. So they're getting rid of them, so they don't have to pay as much - or that seems to be the case.

Yes, sorry I forgot about the static line stuff.


----------

